# toy box



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

I've moved on to my next project. My wife has requested a toy box to keep the grandkids' toys in. I'm making it out of aspen (except the bottom is a scrap piece of birch plywood). I purchased a biscuit joiner, which gave me some inspiration to try my hand at joining a few boards together. She has a short time table she wants this done by, so I didn't spend a lot of time with other joinery. I used pocket holes to assemble the box. I'm also using pocket holes to assemble the face frames.
The box measures 31" x 16" x16" and will be painted white when completed. I plan on using the child-safe hinges on the lid. I'll post more pictures as I make more progress.

Eric


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Eric really a nice clean job very nice.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Eric it is typical of what one would expect from your shop. Neat, good lines, exceptional workmanship. I am glad you are painting it cause trust me Aspen does not take stain well, however it is a nice wood to work with. I would imagine you are going to spray paint, is that correct? Looking forward to final product.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A very nice job Eric, very similar construction to many that I've made over the years, in fact in the 80's I went through my toy box period!


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

*some more photos of my toy box progress*

I made a little removable tray for some smaller toys and it will slide on a couple little glides mounted to the front and back of the box. I used my dovetail jig for the 1/2 blind dovetail joints and routed a dado for the tray bottom. I used my scroll saw to cut out the carrying handles on the tray.
I'm now gluing up the boards for the lid. Then I'll cut the lid to size and router the edges with a roundover bit and mount the lid to the child-safe hinges and get everything ready to paint.

Eric


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Really nice Man toy box Eric. I like the idea of the sliding tray. Another thing I can add to my projects.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Looks good, Eric.

Although Harry (or, T-Tom) might scold you for using a scroll saw for those hand holes instead of a template and guide bushing. 

How do you like those double-headed clamps, BTW?


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ralph,

So far they've worked out alright. And... if I can put up with my wife's scoldings, I think I can handle Harry and Tom.

Eric


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

It looks to me like you are ready for a major project after this one ........like maybe a chest of drawers?

Nice job.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Great looking work..


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Toy Box lid is finished*

I've got the toy box lid finished. Now I'll mount the hinges (and take them back off) and start in with the primer and paint over the next couple of days.

Eric


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Hinges are fastened*

The hinges are attached to the box and lid. They do what they're supposed to do... protect those little fingers.

Eric


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Realy nice to see these clean lines. Did you glue up the boards with biscuts instead of T&G? So many ways to do these.


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

John, 

I used the biscuits and the worked great.

Eric


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice job Eirc looks great. I too love using my biscuit jointer. I even built a neat jig for it to make using it even easier and quicker.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That's a really nice toy box and I am sure it will last for many generations to come!


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments. I sure hope it lasts for a while. I've got 2 grandkids now and I'm sure there will be a few more to come. It should get plenty of abuse. Of course my wife will get to fill it up with there favorite toys.

Eric


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Toy Box is DONE*

I've completed the toy box project. I used an oil based primer and paint. One coat of primer, which I sanded when dry to remove most of the brush strokes. And two coats of gloss white. The paint job really turned out well for a brush job. But, I might look into buying a spray gun set-up. The important thing is that the wife LOVES it.

Eric


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great job, Eric. Just one suggestion though and in no way meant to criticize. The next time you are using pocket hole joinery and will be covering the outside edges, as you did with this box. Why not put the pocket holes on the outside of the box and this way they will not show on the inside and will be covered by the outside trim.


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

DUH... I never thought of that George... very good point. That's why I joined this forum. Thanks for the advice.

Eric


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Excellent work Eric, very smart


----------

